

LocalStorage Exploit on Chrome, Safari (iOS and desktop), and IE - crynix
https://github.com/feross/filldisk.js

======
TazeTSchnitzel
This is a repost.

~~~
itafroma
Original: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5297229>

------
asimjalis
I don’t see a good way around this. If website enforce a domain limit within
which all subdomains have to fit, then applications hosted on shared domains
such as Heroku or AppSpot.com will squeeze each other out.

~~~
kdude63
Well, supposedly Firefox is immune to it. So why not just take from that?

